# Electro Voice EVM15-B speakers + EVM12S



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just picked up a great deal. Got me five of these EVM15-B speakers for $100 !  

I know these are amazing 15 inchers for bass cabs but anyone tried one of these for guitar ?

Was thinking of trying one in my Traynor YGA-1 combo but would like some feedback on them for guitar before going thru the hassle of changing the speaker with only one hand at the moment ... 

They look like this:


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My Mesa has its original ev 15


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Am I allowed to swear at you?  holy crap!

Didn't you once buy 8 jbl 2118H mids for like $50?

Can't comment on the use as a guitar speaker, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Am I allowed to swear at you?  holy crap!


LOL...



tomee2 said:


> Didn't you once buy 8 jbl 2118H mids for like $50?


Yeah, something like that... lol



tomee2 said:


> Can't comment on the use as a guitar speaker, but it might be worth a try.


I knew I wanted them when I saw the add, just for my 215 cabs, these are great. The Traynor takes a 15 and wondering what to put in it to replace the old Marsland that it currently has.... hence the reason why I was looking at some 15 inch speakers...

and @tomee2 , should I mention the EV 18 inch speaker the same guy sold me ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok , spent the night researching and reading on these 15B. Seems they are as good for guitar as bass. Just need to verify if the YGA has an 8omh speaker and if so, will put one in there. Cant wait to try one out. The other 4 will go in some 215s that I have.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is the 18 inch speaker that I picked up at the same time. Now need to find a cab to put it in !?!


















is 1000 Watts sufficient?!?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG jealous. I used 15Bs in a Musicman 115RH for a long time (curretly using an Altec). It was a perfect match tonewise for my Garnet Sessionman Vocal. Great for bass, a bit of a matter of taste for guitar.

That 18 is just insane tho bud. Look for Traynor or Sunn 118 cabs. Might not have enough high end for bass guitar nevermind a 6 banger - that's a PA subwoofer. Can't find any specs for it online but in the Dynacord 315 sub the highest crossover point is 160Hz so I doubt it does anything useful above 1k. The 15B will go to about 4k.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OMG jealous. I used 15Bs in a Musicman 115RH for a long time (curretly using an Altec). It was a perfect match tonewise for my Garnet Sessionman Vocal. Great for bass, a bit of a matter of taste for guitar.


It was to good to pass up on , seriously... 

Can you believe that I passed on 2 of those 115RH for $100 each a couple of years ago. I still kick myself for that one.

Not convinced on the 15B for guitar yet, might just shuffle some speaker around and liberate a Jensen LMI-152 to put in the Traynor YGA-1



Granny Gremlin said:


> That 18 is just insane tho bud. Look for Traynor or Sunn 118 cabs.


I know, insane !!! 1000 watts ...lol 

Another amazing deal that I could not pass on. Cab shopping is on the list of things to do... lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Can you believe that I passed on 2 of those 115RH for $100 each a couple of years ago. I still kick myself for that one.


That was not a good call. I got mine for a song (like $90 at a now closed used instrument shop I miss real hard), 16 years ago and I thought that was a deal at the time. It was debadged and someone put a Traynor logo on it so I didn't know what it was at first - just bought it because it was cheap and wide enough to put the Sessioman on top. Sold the original Eminence 15 (EVs were a factory optional upgrade - sound great in those) for like $40 and the Traynor badge for another 40-60 so basically the cab payed for itself.

I've been looking for another one for years but they never come up (except in the US).

Anyway you passing on those, while tragic, reminds me of passing on an Ampeg B18 fliptop at the same shop I got the 115RH at. Decided to go back for it and it was gone.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sold the original Eminence 15 (EVs were a factory optional upgrade - sound great in those) for like $40 and the Traynor badge for another 40-60 so basically the cab payed for itself.


Lol, nice move.

I always hunt for those Traynor badges.



Granny Gremlin said:


> Anyway you passing on those, while tragic, reminds me of passing on an Ampeg B18 fliptop at the same shop I got the 115RH at. Decided to go back for it and it was gone.


Everytime I hesitate on something, I regret afterwards... but cant get everything, my wife will kick me out !!! LOL


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Might not have enough high end for bass guitar nevermind a 6 banger - that's a PA subwoofer. Can't find any specs for it online but in the Dynacord 315 sub the highest crossover point is 160Hz so I doubt it does anything useful above 1k. The 15B will go to about 4k.


I contacted Electro voice to get the specs of the 18incher since I am unable to find any info on it also. Hoping to get a prompt and enlightened response from them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got a reply from Bosch/Electro Voice towards the 18 incher :

Dear Pierre ,
in reference to your ticket # 8400353335 (8700343493)
I looked in our archives but unfortunately I do not see any datasheet for that woofer on specific.


Best Regards,
Allan Rios
Technical Support

Bosch Security Systems, Inc. | Phone: 1.800.289.0096
[email protected] | www.boschsecurity.us
www.youtube.com/user/BoschSecurity | community.boschsecurity.com

Service hours:
Monday to Friday: 08:00 AM (ET) - 9:00 PM (ET)


- So... No answer !!! lol 

On a side note, I did plug it yesterday night on my sound system and watched the hockey game with it. Sounded good but not for the highs ... I actually plugged it in as my center to push it on the highs to give me an idea. Should be great for bass!

Also, the seller might have a few more things for me... more to come !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just came back from the sellers place with 4 of these nice mint EVM12S !!!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice score!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very good score on all of those! You're all ready to open a night club now!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Very good score on all of those! You're all ready to open a night club now!



When the seller gave me the info on the speakers I did some research on them. They seem to be very desirable and killer sound wise. Had a look at some YouTube videos and could not pass up on this deal. These were used in a home hifi audio system so not abused and broken in a little. Seller upgraded to some Hifi Altec speakers. 

These deals only show up once in a lifetime so jumped on them ! Will be able to upgrade some cabs !

Here are some better pics:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Decided to upgrade this cab with 2 of these EVM12S speakers... I have this cab in my living room and will be able to use regularly to test the speakers out. Will be nice to have a 400Watts Tub cab to try with both guitar and bass. Will be trying to get it done today.




























Hope this beast sounds amazing with the upgrade.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh my, That's the dream right there a Tub with EVs. EVM 12s of any flavour are great in horns - ready to open a club is right!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Oh my, That's the dream right there a Tub with EVs. EVM 12s of any flavour are great in horns - ready to open a club is right!


I thought it was a logical decision since wanted to upgrade this cab for a while. One of the current speaker is acting up and needed a change. A plus side, the cab will be able to handle a BTO head.

Having a hard time deciding were to install all the others lol...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I thought it was a logical decision since wanted to upgrade this cab for a while. One of the current speaker is acting up and needed a change. A plus side, the cab will be able to handle a BTO head.
> 
> Having a hard time deciding were to install all the others lol...



Dude, with 2xEVMs in there it'll handle a Pro 600, YBA-3*A*, or SVT - there's no tube amp that will be too big.

Although, it must be said, I felt that the single EVM 15 I was pushing with my Sunn 1200s was at it's limit though on paper it should have been fine (amp advertisd as 120 and the EVM, like yours, was 200 watts, but Sunn notoriously under rated their amps - the power section is identical to that of a Marshall Major so my guess is 180-200 watts, with huge transient swing potential which is what I think pushes those EVs to their limits ).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I felt that the single EVM 15 I was pushing with my Sunn 1200s was at it's limit though on paper it should have been fine (amp advertisd as 120 and the EVM, like yours, was 200 watts, but Sunn notoriously under rated their amps - the power section is identical to that of a Marshall Major so my guess is 180-200 watts, with huge transient swing potential which is what I think pushes those EVs to their limits ).



Dude, these big amps with large transformers need double the wattage speaker wise...

Hell I blew my Peavey Kevlar 15 inch in a ported cab rated at 300 watts with my Acoustic 450 head... I loved that cab for its sound and just blew it to hell !  

We use to play real loud, our drummer had a concert double bass drum kit and banged the hell out of it...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Dude, these big amps with large transformers need double the wattage speaker wise...


Well they do have 400 watt EVMs. Though the Altec 921 I got in there now (also 200 watts, only diff between that and a later era 421 is the voice coil power handling) seems to take it better. Stiffer suspension maybe. 

Sometimes I run a 4x12 in parallel with the 115RH, and boy that's some shit.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good move on the EV's in the Garnet. @Frenchy99


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good move on the EV's in the Garnet. @Frenchy99


Thanks!

Haven't finished yet, decided to change all the wires for larger industrial gauge inside the cab. Having a hard time still with my right hand and these drivers are heavy.

Hoping to get the max out of this cab with the upgrade, speakers are the weak point.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sometimes I run a 4x12 in parallel with the 115RH, and boy that's some shit.


Hell, that must be so sweet ! 🤟


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fuck !!!

The hardest speaker swap of my life !!! 😵 

The speakers are so heavy (18 lbs each) and could hardly slip them in the existing slot , and this cab has them in an angle that is took me hrs of trying and failing ... add that the screw are on the cab and you only have the bolts to add but you have to lift the speaker with one hand and insert the screws in the said speaker and add the bolt to secure !!! 

I kept trying , take a break, try again...take a break... 😓

I finally had one in yesterday and used the cab. sounded great so this morning finished installing the second one... 

I am now contemplating adding 4 more screws on each speaker since worried the small 4 screws on each speaker might not be enough. 

Once I finish this speaker swap, I will never change these ever !!! 

The one speaker was enough to sell me yesterday and the pain and hassle is not something Id want to live again ! oufff


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Starting to use my right hand a little bitt. I set up my recent new Vantage 820B bass this morning and just had a blast plugging in my Garnet Deputy amp into the Garnet Tub cab.

Can you say Major Upgrade !!! 

This baby sounds incredible with the upgraded speakers ! 

I am able to play bass but not guitar yet since the wrist still hurts but the fingers are fine ! 

Love the Deputy in this cab... too bad my Deputy is a 115 combo...

Will be putting one of those EVM15-B in the Deputy combo to try out this weekend.


----------

